# その人の事しか考えられなくなる



## Languagelearner123456

I found this sentence and I am having a difficult time interpreting it.
恋をするとその人の事しか考えられなくなりモヤモヤする日々が続きます。
What does this mean? How does nakunari work if naku is negative and nari is an affirmative verb stem?


----------



## karlalou

Well, it's just the way to say 'to become not to do something' in Japanese.
Conjugated verb + *なくなる*
For example, we say 車が動か*なくなる* (a car comes not to start)

なくなる itself is also conjugated accordingly, and なくなり is the form to continue the sentence.

The basic structure of this sentence is that
the part その人の事しか考えられなくなり is the cause of モヤモヤする日々が続きます, and 
the cause of その人の事しか考えられなくなり is 恋をすると (or also you can look at that as 恋をすると is the cause of the rest of the sentence).


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

When you fall in love with someone, you can think nothing but them. You cannot help thinking about them always. You will spend days with frustration.


----------



## 810senior

Once you fall in love, you will think of nothing but him(her), and then only gloomy days drag on and on.


----------



## frequency

～（noun）のことしか～（verb）なくなる is almost a set phrase, as Doberman and 810


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> you can _think nothing but them_.





810senior said:


> you will _think of nothing but him(her)_,


said.

なる in yours conveys the meaning that you've got/become like that.
I think this なり would be somewhat a form of conjunction. Does anybody know?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> I think this なり would be somewhat a form of conjunction. Does anybody know?


おそらく『連用中止法』だと思います。
『なる』という動詞の活用の、「なら（ない）」「なり（ます）」「なる」「なる（とき）」「なれ」
の２番めの連用形の「なり」であり、
そこで文章を一旦止める用い方をされているのだと思います。
「・・・考えられなくなり、モヤモヤする日々が続きます」

連用形について教えてください。

連用中止法とはなんですか？できれば口語で例文お願いします（ーー；）アホなので。

連用形の「中止法」では「読点」を打つべし。（語学用語あれこれ第６回）｜Prof_Hiroyukiの語学・歴史談義


　『一旦文章を止めて、次の文につなげる、』ってことは、言い方を変えれば一種の『接続詞』である、とか、『接続用法なのだ』っていう解釈もできると思います。学問としての国文法のことはわかりませんが。また違ってるかな？


----------



## frequency

わしもわからへんねんｗ　ありがとう！ためになりました。

According to his second link and


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 『一旦文章を止めて、次の文につなげる、


 
it seems to be difficult to say it's a form of conjunction, when we strictly speaking about Japanese grammar. Sorry!
It says "you stop a sentence once, and connect it to the following sentence".

That would _strictly_ be:
恋をするとその人の事しか考えられなくなる。モヤモヤする日々が続きます。
But it seems that we can connect/join the two by using なり.

Well, but then why isn't it a conjunction? I think there's a gap in the definition of "conjunction" between Japanese and English.


----------



## 810senior

ええと、こう説明すればいいのかな？

As for the grammatical part, なくなり is a conjunctive form of なくなる that works as a kind of conjunction, including the meaning of the verb, like _and _or _but _at the sentence.
You can make each of them out of 動詞+ます by leaving out the ます.

5段 あるく→あるき
上一段　みる→み
下一段　しらべる→しらべ
サ変（する）　する→し
カ変（くる）　くる→き


----------



## DrChen

Languagelearner123456 said:


> How does nakunari work if naku is negative and nari is an affirmative verb stem?


That is because of 「しか」,　which is ineluctably followed by a negative form. 
In English, that would be "to become someone who thinks of *nothing but*..." (hence the negative)


----------



## frequency

DrChen said:


> That is because of 「しか」,　which is ineluctably followed by a negative form.
> In English, that would be "to become someone who thinks of *nothing but*..." (hence the negative)


 
Yes, thank you for your support. That's mentioned by Doberman and 810 in their posts.


----------



## DrChen

frequency said:


> Yes, thank you for your support. That's mentioned by Doberman and 810 in their posts.


Oh sorry haha ! I just skimmed through the thread and thought I did not see any mention about しか !


----------



## karlalou

DrChen said:


> Languagelearner123456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does nakunari work if naku is negative and nari is an affirmative verb stem?
> 
> 
> 
> That is because of 「しか」,　which is ineluctably followed by a negative form.
> In English, that would be "to become someone who thinks of *nothing but*..." (hence the negative)
Click to expand...

Right. Great explanations. If we say しか, it's necessary to be followed by negative form.
Though なくなり　（なくなる） also works without しか, and about なくなり, I've already answered in the first reply. It's the same as ～しないようになる, like you say 'to become not to do' in English.


----------

